Ask HN: Should someone seek a normal career? - The_Workplace
======
fwsgonzo
No, you have one life. You don't want your goal in life to be living in 60m2,
because space is at an overpriced premium, in a block listening to your
neighbors footsteps.

Having lived both lives, I can tell you with certainty that having a loan you
will never be able to pay back is just not worth it even if the cities pay you
better.

If you are in your 20s you could join startups and hope for a decent exit.
Otherwise, I wouldn't even bother. If you have the skills to work remotely -
absolutely try hard to do that. It doesn't matter if you get paid half the
normal rate. That half rate is still a 3-story house somewhere. Doesn't have
to be in the bush. :)

Longterm-speaking you could buy a house in a city, live in it until you have
the experience needed to work remotely, then sell.

~~~
badpun
Dunno how it is in the States, but here in Poland, the towns where you can buy
a cheap-ish house are in general terribly boring, have small-minded people in
them, have little public transport, and are often ugly and filled with smog in
the winter. Big cities are not like that, but then houses there are expensive.
So, I think I'm actually leaning towards living in a flat in a well-maintained
big city, where there are multiple good places to eat out and the people on
the streets don't make me feel sorry for them, vs living in a house in a drab
small town.

------
gshdg
Depends on your circumstances, values, and goals.

------
zapperdapper
What do you mean by "normal"?

